# Ringtone Picker



## cpurick (Sep 1, 2011)

Using the workaround of picking ringtones from the SD card, I notice that my apps are silent while the phone is plugged into my computer for charging, unless I turn off USB storage.

Is there a workaround for assigning ringtones from internal memory instead of the SD.

Just out of curiosity, why is the theme manager listening on an intent that dozens of apps use for custom ringtones?


----------



## BrentBlend (Jun 11, 2011)

you can move your ringtones to /data/download/

Not the only way to do it, I just got comfortable doing it this way.

Make sure your not using /sdcard/download/


----------



## cpurick (Sep 1, 2011)

Thanks, that's the kind of advice I need.


----------



## cpurick (Sep 1, 2011)

Brent, when you say "make sure you're not using /sdcard/download", what do you mean by that? Do you mean "don't use them both at once for anything", "don't use them both for ringtones", or "make sure you know which one you're using when you assign a ringtone, or you'll continue to have this problem"?

Also, is a ringtone going to be picked up as music regardless of where I put it in /sdcard? More specifically, is there anywhere I can put ringtones on my sdcard where they *won't* get read by the music chooser? Is there some folder name I could use which would hide them, or should I just rename the individual files to some non-sound format?


----------



## BrentBlend (Jun 11, 2011)

You can use sdcard/download for other things, but as the dir says, it is located on your sdcard so that really wouldn't help your situation.
it should only put them into your music apps if they are mp3's

You can use a converter like the one mentioned in this tutorial.


----------



## cpurick (Sep 1, 2011)

I tried /data/download. The Music application does not appear inclined to show me music unless they're in /sdcard.

I was able to use /data/media/audio/ringtones to import external ringtones, but the ringtone chooser isn't available for external apps in MIUI. Apparently the theme chooser is now listening on that intent. Why would they do this when dozens (if not hundreds of apps) use the ringtone picker for custom notifications?


----------



## BrentBlend (Jun 11, 2011)

Did you set the defaults first and then set them for the applications?
Perhaps they are being over-written somewhere in the process.


----------



## cpurick (Sep 1, 2011)

Are you referring to the default that invokes the theme chooser on the ringtone picker intent, or the default paths for music that seem to limit it to the sdcard?

I can't find settings for either.


----------



## BrentBlend (Jun 11, 2011)

Go into theme manager and find 'edit theme'
there are ringtone settings in there

set those first, then you can change apps tones afterwards


----------



## cpurick (Sep 1, 2011)

Seems to work the same from theme picker as from everywhere else.

The problem is that apps cannot invoke the regular system ringtone picker. And when using Music as an alternative picker, it will only source files from the SD card.

Why on earth isn't the regular picker available to applications??? Prior to 1.9.9, ringtone picking would bring up the theme picker. Now it doesn't bring up anything.


----------



## BrentBlend (Jun 11, 2011)

I can't answer that. I will ask around


----------



## cpurick (Sep 1, 2011)

Okay, because this behavior has recently changed, I went to another app. From Plume, ringtone picking is working correctly. They've fixed the theme picker so that you can use it to select ringtones when the correct intent is picked. However, from Go SMS Pro the ringtone picker is not starting. aLogcat shows emedia throwing an exception. I've been clearing defaults all over the place, and uninstalled and cleared Go SMS, but the fresh installation still will not find the ringtone picker.

What SMS package do you use?


----------



## cpurick (Sep 1, 2011)

Bizarre. If I freeze Music, then selecting "System Notification" in Go SMS brings up the theme picker (in theme mode). Selecting "Music" still brings up the music picker.

But if I defrost Music first, selecting "System Notification" causes two exceptions in MediaPlayer -- "stop called in state 1" and "error".


----------

